# My Tissot V8....



## Astig (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi All, new to the Tissot Forum.....
































































Cheers,
Astig


----------



## asadtiger (Jun 23, 2008)

welcome to the Forum Astig...its an addictive and dangerous place..be warned 

thats one of the classiest watches you've got there...I am not a chrono guy but I still love the V8 and that would be one of the few chronos I'd ever buy...congrats ...whats the story behind it, would be interesting to know


----------



## leewmeister (Feb 13, 2006)

Congrats! The V8 is oneof my favorite Tissot designs too. :-!


----------



## JohnnyMonkey (Apr 27, 2009)

Nice watch and photo's.........enjoy :-!


----------



## AdamInSF (Aug 17, 2008)

*sigh* yet another Tissot to add to my to-get-eventually list, thanks a lot.


----------



## Ryan Alden (Nov 19, 2008)

well, hello there.

mine says hi!


----------



## vaidas001 (Apr 9, 2010)

Anyone have a new V8? On of these: http://www.kenmarwatches.com/SearchResults.php?searchStr=tissot v8

do you have any pictures to share? thanks


----------



## isaac1974 (Dec 8, 2008)

very nice tissot, classic and with a lot of quality, like all tissot watches....enjoy it


----------



## Atomicmax (Apr 29, 2010)

Hello - i'm new to the forum - and in response to viadas001, picture of my V8 black dial on leather strap below.


----------



## mikeynd (Dec 11, 2008)

You have good taste in watches,and great pics..Welcome aboard to the Tissot forum


----------



## PinkSerendipity (Aug 18, 2010)

vaidas001 said:


> Anyone have a new V8? On of these: Tissot V8
> 
> do you have any pictures to share? thanks


I just bought the new version of this watch for my bf's birthday last week. This watch is just gorgeous! I wish they made a woman's version of this. I wood soooo wear it.


----------



## leewmeister (Feb 13, 2006)

Your boyfriend is a lucky guy!


----------



## Anoops (May 12, 2008)

Here's mine...


----------



## PinkSerendipity (Aug 18, 2010)

leewmeister said:


> Your boyfriend is a lucky guy!


:-! He wears it everyday! Lol..


----------

